# University of Central Arkansas



## Bruce Hutchinson (Nov 9, 2015)

This thread is for the general discussion of the Film School University of Central Arkansas. Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## Chris W (Jun 3, 2017)

*Tuition and Fees*

Students take 9 to 12 hours per semester, with _annual tuition_ averaging less than $6300 for in-state and $11,250 for out of state.

Base tuition rates are $243 credit hour (in-state) or $486/credit hour (out-of-state), which make the MFA program at UCA one of the most affordable options available in the country. _Students from states bordering Arkansas pay in-state tuition rates._

*Financial Aid*

Students may be eligible for graduate assistantships. Information about other forms of financial aid, including loans, may be obtained from UCA’s Financial Aid Office, 501- 450-3140. Students receiving graduate assistantships and other forms of financial aid should contact the Financial Aid Office to determine their combined financial package.

*Graduate Assistantships*

To qualify for an assistantship, a student should have achieved an excellent academic record and completed substantial course work in the major field. The number of graduate assistantships offered is based on available funding. Students interested in a graduate assistantship should complete a graduate assistantship application and submit it with the graduate school application.
*

BA/BS Program

Tuition and Fees*

With a base tuition of $197 credit hour (in-state) or $394/credit hour (out-of-state), the MFA program at UCA is one of the most affordable options available in the country. _Students from counties bordering Arkansas pay in-state tuition rates, as do students who live in university housing._

*Financial Aid*

Information about financial aid, including loans, may be obtained from UCA’s Financial Aid Office, 501- 450-3140.
*


Notable Alumni:*

James Bridges, Director, The China Syndrome, Paper Chase, and Bright Lights, Big City

Graham Gordy, Creator/Executive Producer, Quarry

*

For more information about the MFA Program: *

Bruce Hutchinson
Director of Graduate Studies
Digital Filmmaking Program
Department of Mass Communication and Theatre
bruceh@uca.edu
501-450-3419

*For more information about the BA/BS Program: *

Joe Dull
Director of Graduate Studies
Digital Filmmaking Program
Department of Mass Communication and Theatre
jdull@uca.edu
501-852-2377


----------



## Operator (Dec 18, 2017)

*oops made a spelling error in the title. Should say Arkansas, not Akansas.
Just found out about this school by searching this website. It's a public research school in a small town called Conway Arkansas. It's also so much cheaper than a lot of other school. Around $15k for out of state tuition for the entire year.

Anyone else apply to this?
Cost of living in the area is super cheap. Apartments are going for $450-$650/month for a one bedroom and some two bedrooms are under $700. I also checked the crime mapping and it appears to be a sleep with your doors unlocked type area.
Digital Filmmaking MFA Program — Film, Theatre, and Creative Writing


----------



## Bruce Hutchinson (Apr 23, 2018)

The Film School University of Central Arkansas has been updated.



> Updated Class Size


----------



## David (Jan 9, 2019)

My son has applied to your school to major in film.  Heard nothing but good things about UCA.


----------

